# Is exercise bad for follicle growth?



## YearningHeart (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello ladies,

I am currently taking Gonal F dosage 225 injections. Today is day 12 of taking Gonal F injection. In my last scan which was 4 days ago, the doctor said I had 3 follicles on right and 6 on the left, the size were 10mm.

I didnt know there is certain things you should/shouldnt do whilst taking the Gonal F! I was just searching on the internet and it says you should avoid exercise - I did heavy exercise for 3 days in a row along with lots of walking!!  

Now Im so so so worried now , is it true I am supposed to rest? When I took the Gonal F my weight went up so I did lots of exercise and was on low carb diet. I dont want to mess up the growth of the follicles. I have another scan on Wednesday. Please share you advice or experience.
xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hiya

When I was stimming I was still going to the gym regularly, although I did reduce my excercise but that was because I was so knackered and bloated I just couldn't do as much.  When I went for EC I had 18 eggs, 12 of which were mature and injected and 8 became embryos.

Personally, I don't think it makes a difference and for me excercise is my way of coping when I'm stressed so stopping would have been worse for me.  It is a good idea to avoid too much twisting/stretching of your tummy though just in case you cause an ovarian torsion.

hth

S x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

walking is unlikely to have done any harm and may have done you some good I think when they say to avoid exercise the issue is to avoid getting your heart rate up too much or getting really sweaty such as someone doing a high intensity class or workout might...if you exercise a lot your body will divert resources out to your muscles and that is something to avoid but can't see it mattering on the odd day.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

The main thing with high intensity training, is that your ovaries are very swollen and if you do anything too strenuous, you run the risk of twisting them.  It's not a pleasant feeling.

The other thing is that your body is working very hard to allocate resources to your ovaries and it's a bit counter productive to divert the energy elsewhere. 

Walking is the best thing for it.  I found with tx that I could walk at a very brisk pace (including up very steep hills) until about day 12 of stimms when it just became too uncomfortable.


----------



## ronja (Apr 6, 2013)

hi!

I am just in my first cycle of IVF and tomorrow they will collect my eggs (very scared about that!). I did not stop exercising during the Gonal-f stimulation (225) week, although the doctors did tell me to take it easy. I cycled everyday 10 miles, I ran two days and two other days I went to the gym for aerobics classes. So nothing major, but certainly no bed rest. After day 5 of stimulation I started getting stomach cramps and by that time I had 6 eggs above 1 cm. If you work out too much there is a chance that you might rupture your ovaries, but I figured that as long as I felt ok and experienced no pain I could still do some moderate exercising. 
Now I am taking it easy though! When I walk for longer than 30 minutes it feels very uncomfortable and my tummy seems to be 1 inch bigger than normal. Listen to your body and take it easy!!
good luck!
Lotte


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I think that's the main thing - now is not the time to be starting something new but if your body is used to it and you know how to listen to your body, then you should be fine.


----------



## YearningHeart (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for all your advices. Im surprised how quick and fast responses I got.
I will bear them in mind, I will do walking and little exercise. Yesterdays exercise was like 30 minutes which was hip/body exercise and I was sweating bad after. I wont do this again.

I have noticed my tummy bulging out, I feel so bloated and I feel fat. Actually my body has gone little big than before, head to toe! haha

rojna - Best of luck with EC, I hope all goes well. Keep us updated.

xx


----------

